
Show HN: Curated Resource Guide for the Aspiring Machine Learning Engineer - mise1
https://www.confetti.ai
======
evanmaynard1
This looks amazing, nice work. I'd love to use this without a social log-in.
Seems unnecessary and you might be losing users(about 80% of our users avoid
the social log-ins on our site).

Can you add time estimates for the tests and lessons so I know what I'm
getting into?

Do you have plans to support tests in other languages?

~~~
mise1
Thanks for the feedback! We included the login just so we have a way of
helping people track their progress. What do you primarily see as the
downsides to providing that option?

Time estimates and additional languages are certainly something we can look
into. Which ones would you want supported?

~~~
evanmaynard1
The login is great but I was referring to another option that just uses email
rather than Facebook or Google.

I've used python, matlab, and javascript. Python certainly makes the most
sense for machine learning but might be nice to also be able to learn a new
language at the same time if there's another language that makes sense for
machine learning.

